# Are you entering your invertebrate tanks in our Aquatic plant layout contest?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Just curious if our wonderful invertebrate tanks are going to be represented in the contest?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Entering four tanks one will be a shrimp tank.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yay Turtlehead! Good for you!


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

thinking about entering the shrimp tank.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Do it Shalu!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Where's all the shrimpie people? Only five voters so far....


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
no, there are six votes  . I won't enter my tank because it is a endless story. Although the tank is almost 6 months old, I haven't finished planting all plants. I had a hard time finding them (because most of them are rare or not available at all in Europe e.g. downois, weeping moss...) and still wait for one special fern. Only if I also got the last plant, I can start to create the whole scape. So it will take a while before I can show it. Maybe next year or in 2007  . 

regards

Robert


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I understand Robert -- my tank is far from ready as well (maybe never will be ready!). I'm waiting for my C.Parva to grow for a foreground! I had Downoi growing beautifully for many months and then it all crashed  I'm pretty sure because I was messing with the chemistry of the tank. Anyway, I have one lowly piece sitting on my windowsill (emersed) hopefully it will survive.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

You never know what can happen between now and Dec 1, thats still 4 months away. Keep an open mind and don't discount yourself because today it's not ready.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> I had Downoi growing beautifully for many months and then it all crashed  I'm pretty sure because I was messing with the chemistry of the tank. Anyway, I have one lowly piece sitting on my windowsill (emersed) hopefully it will survive.


Did they suddenly melt away? I had one growing very well in my high light tank. Then I started playing with Ca levels and I think the sudden hardness changes melted it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep Shalu -- a whole bunch of it all melted pretty much at once. That's about the time I started to lose my Crystals, too. I had at least twenty stems going, if not more. I gave a few to folks in my plant club prior to -- I'll have to see if any of them were successful with it and can give some back


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

ok, I am entering my tank in the contest.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to hear, Shalu!


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I am currently in the process of starting a 5.5 gallon that I think I will be moving my RCS to because of an outbreak of Ostracods in my 29 gallon (soon to have Betta) planted shrimp tank. I may enter that in the contest but I am undecided at the moment.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Myra the Ostracods shouldn't hurt the shrimp -- not that I know of anyway. That would be great if you enter, you've got some time still for growth in the tank even if it will be new.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I now have TONS of Ostracods in my shrimp tank. They ARE annoying, but don't seem to do any harm. I accidentally discovered how to get rid of most of them before: unblock the filter intake. For some reason, they are all attracted to the intake and got into the HOB filter in a matter of days! I don't want to do that right now, with so many baby shrimp.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Not much time left, folks! I've decided to also enter the contest, just to see how it goes I guess, and I hope you all will consider doing the same! If I have time this weekend, I will remove all the equipment in the tank and photograph the tank; if I don't have time, I will leave it all in there and still photograph the tank. 

Come on folks, show off those shrimp tanks!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I entered -- took the pictures today! It it starting to feel kind of exciting now  

You all still have a little bit of time -- maybe wipe off the glass, push the snails outta the way  and take those pictures!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope those that entered had great fun participating! Looking forward to seeing the results of all your efforts!


----------

